
Show HN: CryptoTracker – Crypto Currency Portfolio in Terminal - max0563
https://github.com/Max00355/CryptoTracker
======
sjs382
I tried it and the "percent change" seems to be off for me.

I just ran it and it says BTC is -0.33%, even though CMC says it's +4.63%. Is
it maybe showing a different period than 24h?

~~~
sjs382
Nevermind.. I see that it shows the % change over a 1h period.

~~~
max0563
Yeah, it's over a 1 hour period. I should say that.

